# Good night coyote hunting.



## Mbowls2 (Sep 2, 2008)

Things seem to be clicking this coyote season.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

A good night indeed.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

That's a good start. Kill more.


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

Awesome, Keep it up


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice, what calls worked best?


----------



## Mbowls2 (Sep 2, 2008)

Have been having luck with a antelope in distress.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Keep waking them


----------



## Freyedaddy (Dec 10, 2017)

What call has antelope in distress, fox pro?


----------



## Freyedaddy (Dec 10, 2017)

Do you think the Cold weather has something to do with their urgency to get an easy meal?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Yes. Cold and snow help. Coyotes also move further during the winter, upping your odds of intercepting one.


----------



## Mbowls2 (Sep 2, 2008)

I am using the shockwave by fox pro


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Nice!!! Keep stacking em up.


----------



## Mbowls2 (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

That's a good looking setup you're shooting. Can you talk a little about that? I've been thinking about getting an AR type rifle for hunting coyotes. Also, congrats on the dogs


----------



## Mbowls2 (Sep 2, 2008)

I am shooting a BARRETT Rec7 ar with a aimpoint micro t2. I have a rock river with a scope. This year I decided to try the red dot. Seems like a good set up. Easy shot for the second dog. Also extremely easy to track them down when running from you.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

what county?


----------



## WETSHIRT (Jun 29, 2012)

Any money in the fur this winter?


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

Mbowls2 said:


> View attachment 252627


Always wish you coyote hunters the best luck. Had a pack come running into my **** hound last night. Pulled the 10/22 off my back and changed their destination in a hurry. A dozen of us used to walk em out in the snow. Killed 60 in an area one year & thought we had them thinned out. The following year we killed 43 more. Seems like they are never ending. Would still get after them but my legs don't push thru the snow so well anymore.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That last one sure looks nice for an Ohio coyote. Last I heard they’re barely worth skinning for the fur market, but I haven’t checked lately.


----------



## PheasantGuy2010 (Dec 9, 2017)

Mbowls2 said:


> View attachment 251816
> 
> 
> 
> Things seem to be clicking this coyote season.


Very Nice!!!


----------

